# Would you be willing to Cruise in SF with no driver??!!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Not me.

https://apnews.com/article/travel-california-san-francisco-763e66a9fee0228c780d629c56cc4e27


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes. 
This would not be a problem for me. 
Considering some of the nonsense driving I've seen from Ride-Hail drivers, Self-Driving Vehicles will be a welcome improvement.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lol asking this on Drivers forum is kinda biased to say the least.....


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Isn’t the term “cruising” slang for looking to hookup with gay guys? Al Pachino made a movie about it in the 80’s.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Crusing


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Lol asking this on Drivers forum is kinda biased to say the least.....
> View attachment 516332


Do all the pieces fit in the suitcase ?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

*Would you be willing to Cruise in SF with no driver??!!*
Hell no!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

No way


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Do all the pieces fit in the suitcase ?


Yup look it up suitcase car


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Driverless cars in a city, what could go wrong?

If they had driverless cars in the neighborhood I grew up in in "Da Bronx" they would have been very popular! Especially amongst:

Prostitutes. Perfect way to give a quickie on a short ride. Cheaper and safer then a dive motel.
Dealers. Cheap easy way to complete a transaction out of sight on a couple block ride.
Drug mules. Speaks for itself.
Hit men. Driverless cars are perfect for disposing of the body. Prop it up in the back seat and send it on its way.
"Don't be silly they'll have cameras in them"! Oh, ok, easy problem to fix! :roflmao:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Lol asking this on Drivers forum is kinda biased to say the least.....
> View attachment 516332


Dude i'd totally ride that...


----------

